# Muchachos, necesito ayuda!!!



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Hola, como andan? Es bueno poder escribir en un idioma que me siento mas comodo. Yo naci en NJ EEUU, pero mis padres son Uruguayos y ahora vivo en Uruguay hace ya como 18 años. En este momento mi padre esta en NJ visitando a mi hermano, y le pedi que me consiga un turbo para mi Nissan Sentra, pero no encuentra nada, no me podran dar una mano con esto???
Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir uno, si no consigo nada pronto puede que tenga que abandonar el proyecto.

Saludos!!!!
Diego


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Cual es el motor exacto? Que año es el carro?


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Coco said:


> Cual es el motor exacto? Que año es el carro?


Es un Sentra B13 y el motor es un E16s, el turbo tiene que ser un T25, t28 o t3


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

http://store.dragracing.com/category_products.asp?catid=43


----------

